# Red Bull U.S Grand Prix at Laguna Seca



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im gonna Be in Laguna Seca for the Moto Grand Prix on July 21-23. For the other BTOL who are into the moto GP lets herf if your gonna be up there. LMK...


----------

